# Night time shotgun shells other than "Dead Coyote"?



## Copper15

I've heard a lot guys saying they use Dead Coyote rounds for night time hunting but about fell over when I seen the price:SHOCKED:! I've heard of a few rumors of guys just using waterfowl rounds. After doing a quick search on the web I found these-
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/8-REM-NS12HMT
They are 12ga 3" T shot size made of steel (the only difference I can see is steel instead of heavy metal and around 50fps slower which I don't think anyone would notice). Price difference is around $20 for a box of 20 for the steal compared to around $50 for a box of 10 for the heavy metal!
Thoughts? Anyone try the steel rounds or use similar reloads?
Already twice this year I've withheld shots because a coyote was running to fast and within 75yds because I couldn't focus a scope quick enough :rant:.


----------



## perchpile88

http://www.sportingammo.com 

Call these guys they load 3" lead F,T,and BBs. I can't remember the price but I think it was 15 bucks for 10 shells. They will make just about anything you want and will ship to you. They loaded up like 5 different boxes for me from 3.5" 13 pellet 00 to the 3" BBs.


----------



## Copper15

perchpile88 said:


> http://www.sportingammo.com
> 
> Call these guys they load 3" lead F,T,and BBs. I can't remember the price but I think it was 15 bucks for 10 shells. They will make just about anything you want and will ship to you. They loaded up like 5 different boxes for me from 3.5" 13 pellet 00 to the 3" BBs.


How are they for price? My 12ga is only a 3". The one chart on their page only shows T size in 3.5" for 12 ga.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

Dead coyote is nothing more than T shot. I use 00 buckshot and have killed all but one coyote I've shot at. The one I missed was running 50 yards away.


----------



## dead short

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> Dead coyote is nothing more than T shot. I use 00 buckshot and have killed all but one coyote I've shot at. The one I missed was running 50 yards away.



Hmmmm. I think he's looking for "nighttime" shells. Might want to avoid the buckshot. 

From the guide.....

Nighttime Furbearer Regulations
The following regulations apply for all nighttime furbearer hunting.
 A licensed individual may travel afoot with only a bow and arrow, crossbow, a rimfire firearm .22 caliber or smaller, or shotgun with loads other than buckshot, slug, or cut shell.

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## perchpile88

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> Dead coyote is nothing more than T shot. I use 00 buckshot and have killed all but one coyote I've shot at. The one I missed was running 50 yards away.


Shot must be smaller than 4 buck for night hunting. 

I just dug them up 19$ retail for 3.5" 00 at the Conner of M46 and M53. That's how I found the company. I have 3" BB and T shot. The store doesn't carry that but I called the factory/shop/garage and they loaded them up. I think it was 15 dollars for ten shells because I picked them up instead of getting them shipped to my house.


----------



## Copper15

dead short said:


> Hmmmm. I think he's looking for "nighttime" shells. Might want to avoid the buckshot.
> 
> From the guide.....
> 
> Nighttime Furbearer Regulations
> The following regulations apply for all nighttime furbearer hunting.
>  A licensed individual may travel afoot with only a bow and arrow, crossbow, a rimfire firearm .22 caliber or smaller, or shotgun with loads other than buckshot, slug, or cut shell.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Yes, I am looking for loads smaller than buckshot and larger than BB. Like T or F sizes but not $50 for 10 rounds! It seems like there should be several options. I would try to load some myself bUT my apartment complex manager would have a cow if they found out I was doing reloading there:sad:.

If I can remember, tomorrow after work I'll try to call that sportingammo.Com to see what they can do.


----------



## Copper15

Copper15 said:


> I've heard a lot guys saying they use Dead Coyote rounds for night time hunting but about fell over when I seen the price:SHOCKED:! I've heard of a few rumors of guys just using waterfowl rounds. After doing a quick search on the web I found these-
> http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/8-REM-NS12HMT
> They are 12ga 3" T shot size made of steel (the only difference I can see is steel instead of heavy metal and around 50fps slower which I don't think anyone would notice). Price difference is around $20 for a box of 20 for the steal compared to around $50 for a box of 10 for the heavy metal!
> Thoughts? Anyone try the steel rounds or use similar reloads?
> Already twice this year I've withheld shots because a coyote was running to fast and within 75yds because I couldn't focus a scope quick enough :rant:.


Correction, the Remington steel rounds come in a box of 25 not 20.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

dead short said:


> Hmmmm. I think he's looking for "nighttime" shells. Might want to avoid the buckshot.
> 
> From the guide.....
> 
> Nighttime Furbearer Regulations
> The following regulations apply for all nighttime furbearer hunting.
>  A licensed individual may travel afoot with only a bow and arrow, crossbow, a rimfire firearm .22 caliber or smaller, or shotgun with loads other than buckshot, slug, or cut shell.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Correction, I did not note the nighttime part.


----------



## rotty

Hornady dead coyote


----------



## Copper15

What choke size would you all recommend trying for F or T shot size?


----------



## perchpile88

I use a Carlson improved MOD.


----------



## GuppyII

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...coyote-3-nickel-plated-bb-lead-shot?a=1154051


----------



## Copper15

perchpile88 said:


> I use a Carlson improved MOD.


Thanks. I ended up going with the Remington loads. I did call sportingammo.Com but decided they where more expensive than I was willin to spend. The Hornady rounds are really just expensive BBs with coyote in its name. The Remington rounds where larget shot size for less per round.

Good luck everyone and shoot straight!


----------



## Copper15

perchpile88 said:


> I use a Carlson improved MOD.


Is the improved MOD Ok for platted or steel F or T shot loads (not lead only loads)? Sence lead compresses more. My gun came with full, MOD, and Improved MOD.


----------



## perchpile88

Copper15 said:


> Is the improved MOD Ok for platted or steel F or T shot loads (not lead only loads)? Sence lead compresses more. My gun came with full, MOD, and Improved MOD.


I would think an IM should take the steel, but you can always check with the manufacture to be 100% sure. With steel I would do my best to knock them in the head. It is not going to penetrate well. Where ever it runs off and dies will not have any deer action for a long time.


----------



## brushbuster

I've killed alot of stinkin coyotes with turkey loads


----------



## Critter

You might as well have stuck with smaller size lead loads. Steel is about a third less dense than lead so you lose velocity and pattern a lot faster than lead. Doesn't hit as hard and has less pellets per load. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## motorcityhtps

Steel won't give you the downrange energy that you want. I picked up several boxes of Winchester extended range goose shells for like $15 per box of 10 a while back. On the clearance shelf.


----------



## bluekona

#4 buck shot very very comparable to dead coyote


----------



## WOODS

I'd be happy if I got the opportunity to shoot a whole box of Dead Coyote in one season. It would be worth every penny. I spend a lot of time chasing coyotes. Only to get a few opportunitys a season. So I have no problem spending the extra $ for a better shell. Never use steel shot!


----------



## varminthunter

i ended doing best on target with super full turkey choke and #4 buck.


----------



## Copper15

varminthunter said:


> i ended doing best on target with super full turkey choke and #4 buck.


Cool but buckshot is illegal to use at night. This thread is about night time shotgun shells.


----------

